# When Pro Wrestlers Decide To Fight Legit Fighters...



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4T6layh2CU

"Dr. Death" Steve Williams vs K-1 Fighter: Alexey Ignashov. Hilarious and quick.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfmJeERf1J0

Minoru Suzuki vs El Solar. Odd to say the least.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ovOibFqM6w

Kimo vs Bam Bam Bigelow. Hey, for once, Kimo looks dominating and wins!

So, discuss.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I could post videos of pro-wrestlers winning fights.....or give a list of pro-wrestlers who had succesful MMA careers......but I am ******* scik of it.

So for the 100th time. Pro-wrestling is a job. It has no bearing on whether you can fight or not, be successful in MMA or not.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Then post them. This topic is designed for any kind of pro wrassler vs legit fighter video, but, unlike some, I've already seen the success stories of Sakuraba, Shamrock, and, to an extent, Fujita, so no need to post those videos. Post some obscure shit, you know, like El Canek fighting.

You are sort of wrong about the whole "Pro wrestling doesn't reflect one's fighting skill." An old carny, who has worked for about 15 years, couldn't have a legit fight with a legit fighter even if he tried. You've been working "fights" for most of your career, and that's all you know.

Also, to be successful in MMA, you have to devote a good portion of your life to training. Now, if you have a grueling schedule like pro wrasslers do, then how would you find any time to train? Again, your logic is flawed.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Damone said:


> Then post them. This topic is designed for any kind of pro wrassler vs legit fighter video, but, unlike some, I've already seen the success stories like Sakuraba, Shamrock, and, to an extent, Fujita, so no need to post those videos. Post some obscure shit, you know, like El Canek fighting.


Why would they need to be obscure lol? The point I was making was about them having succesful MMA careers aswell....they are not gonna be obscure if they have.

I'm sick and tired of these idiots saying 'Hah Brocks gonna get killed hes nothing but a wrestler', Of Course Kimbos gonna lose hes nothing but a streetfighter....Mercers a boxer' 

What people do before they do in MMA has no relevance. Including pro-wrestling. Thats the point I am trying to make.


And Brock is an Amateur wrestler BTW. Thats his discipline...and no. He probably won't be next.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't really know why you're turning this into a Brock hating topic, since I've never mentioned Brock once in my original post. 



> Of Course Kimbos gonna lose hes nothing but a streetfighter....Mercers a boxer


Here's the problem with this: Kimbo actually trained for the fight, while Mercer was looking for an easy paycheck.



> What people do before they do in MMA has no relevance. Including pro-wrestling. Thats the point I am trying to make.


Sure it does. Ken Shamrock wouldn't be as broken down as he is today if he never did pro-wrestling. Don Frye, too.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Damone said:


> I don't really know why you're turning this into a Brock hating topic, since I've never mentioned Brock once in my original post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like Brock 
I was talking to Unholy, should have made that clear.

The point I have been trying to make is not about Brock, Kimbo or anyone else. Its about idiots seeing the words Pro-wrestler and shouting 'But wrasslin is fake! He is gonna get his ass beat!'


----------



## RinguMaster (Apr 9, 2007)

pro wrestling sucks :thumbsdown:


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Good find with those vids the only one I have a somewhat ? about was the bam bam one it seamed like he did not know that that fight was real. Plus damn could kimo grab the fence any titer geesh ..lol. 

I response to the other poster I believe why Damone said obscure is that we dont want to see fights that have been posted about many times before on here.

to ringumaster: pro wrestling sucks ... did that take you a while to think up that beautiful phrase? I am very glad you felt the need to share that with us and I feel so privileged to be able to read such wisdom. (ps just joking around with ya take no offense please)


----------



## RinguMaster (Apr 9, 2007)

massage__dancer said:


> to ringumaster: pro wrestling sucks ... did that take you a while to think up that beautiful phrase? I am very glad you felt the need to share that with us and I feel so privileged to be able to read such wisdom. (ps just joking around with ya take no offense please)


no offense taken, it's just a fact, they are all roid freaks with no fight skills, circus men trained to entertain children


----------



## Natural Ice (Jul 23, 2007)

I won't get into the wrestling vs. MMA debate as I am a fan of both sports. 

Instead I'll bring up when WWE (WWF at the time) tried the Brawl For All where they had their wrestlers fight in a legit toughman contest. Idea was to have Dr. Death Steve Williams win the whole thing but they forgot something....they forgot the sport was legit. So they changed the rules on a weekly basis, guys like Severn and Blackman pulled out or got injured, and Williams ended up getting knocked out in the 2nd round. Bart Gunn ended up winning and at WM15, he got knocked out in record time against Butterbean. Man that was such an awesome tournament at the time, WWE should try it again just for giggles.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

RinguMaster said:


> no offense taken, it's just a fact, they are all roid freaks with no fight skills, circus men trained to entertain children


 This made my brain hurt.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

RinguMaster said:


> no offense taken, it's just a fact, they are all roid freaks with no fight skills, circus men trained to entertain children


God damn it.....and I was under the impression you needed legit fight skills to put on a chereographed show.

Boy do I feel dumb.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> Good find with those vids the only one I have a somewhat ? about was the bam bam one it seamed like he did not know that that fight was real. Plus damn could kimo grab the fence any titer geesh ..lol.


Bam Bam said it was a total work, but it's believed that he said that to save face. It's pretty clear that those shots were real, and if it were worked, you'd see Bam Bam get on offense. The fence grabbing was about as lame as Sergei grabbing the ropes whenever Schilt tried to buck him off. I don't know, I hear Sakuraba vs Kimo was a total work, too, and that Sakuraba knew it was a work while Kimo didn't. Maybe this could be the same?



> no offense taken, it's just a fact, they are all roid freaks with no fight skills, circus men trained to entertain children.


Well, yeah, but only those stupid enough as Steve Williams would try to make it seem like pro wrestling is all real, and that he's as legit as a K-1 kickboxer. Other pro-wrestlers know their "sport" is as ridiculous as something you'd see in a carnival sideshow, only they're not dumb enough to fight real fighters.

I thought Don Frye could've had a more successful comeback had he not taken those pro-wrestling years. I mean, yeah, Frye's awesome and his fights with Shamrock and Takayama ruled, but I thought he could've lasted a lot longer had he actually trained strictly in MMA. Pro-wrestling just broke the man down physically.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

jasvll said:


> This made my brain hurt.


<---Gives Jasvll an advil, I feel your pain :doh01:


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Damone said:


> Well, yeah, but only those stupid enough as Steve Williams would try to make it seem like pro wrestling is all real, and that he's as legit as a K-1 kickboxer. Other pro-wrestlers know their "sport" is as ridiculous as something you'd see in a carnival sideshow, only they're not dumb enough to fight real fighters.


You're forgetting about Kurt "I could beat Liddell and Couture in Same Night" Angle. But otherwise I agree most know it takes a helluva lot of training.



> I thought Don Frye could've had a more successful comeback had he not taken those pro-wrestling years. I mean, yeah, Frye's awesome and his fights with Shamrock and Takayama ruled, but I thought he could've lasted a lot longer had he actually trained strictly in MMA. Pro-wrestling just broke the man down physically.


You seen his japanese match with Scott "Flash" Norton? So you're saying the pro wrestling led to his addiction to painkillers and tequila? Also, you know of any Barnett's matches in Japan? At work right now and cannot look.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't know if it led to his addictions, but it definitely took a toll on his body. He also saw the sport pass him by because he didn't really spend much time trying to catch up.

Never really saw Barnett's pro wrestling matches, I know he did do that after he got busted for roiding. I only know of the fight he had with Ambriz at a NJPW show, though.

I seem to remember Frye taking a hellacious bump in the Norton match. It's been a while since I've seen it, and I remember enjoying it, a lot more than any other Scott Norton match.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: Oh man plus rep on these awesome vids. Kimo got one of the quickest mounts ive ever seen. I just take it that holding the cage was legal in this event. Bam Bam got pwnd. Thanks


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Soon as I get home I will look up Barnett matches-could be fun, last time i checked for Frye the Norton match was at Dailymotion.com, looked pretty damn stiff to me.

Edit: Hope that makes cents


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Why would they need to be obscure lol? The point I was making was about them having succesful MMA careers aswell....they are not gonna be obscure if they have.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of these idiots saying 'Hah Brocks gonna get killed hes nothing but a wrestler', Of Course Kimbos gonna lose hes nothing but a streetfighter....Mercers a boxer'
> 
> ...


Are you kidding? What people do before they start fighting MMA has A LOT of relevance. 

If you are a pro wrestler, you body will probably be banged up, there is a good chance you will be on roids, you will have on-going injuries and you should probably have a decent wrestling base. This can be considered negative relevance.

And then if you are a BJJ World Champion, this would be a positive relevance, as you can try and transition your BJJ skills into a well rounded MMA arsenal. 

Don't kid yourself, bro.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Oh man, I just remembered how funny the Steve Williams/Alexei Ignshov fight was. Lol at Steve Williams's boxing stance and Alexei slipping after throwing a knee.


----------



## RinguMaster (Apr 9, 2007)

ok guys, tell me one positive thing about wrestling, one thing why should grown men care to watch wrestling, and i will admit i was wrong.

on wrestling forum there are bunch of guys who thing batista or cena would beat any mma fighter, including fedor, what do you think about that?


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

RinguMaster said:


> ok guys, tell me one positive thing about wrestling,


 Wrestlers entertain those who are entertained by them.



> one thing why should grown men care to watch wrestling,


 This has nothing to do with you claiming grownups aren't entertained by them.



> and i will admit i was wrong.


 You are clearly wrong due to multiple gross generalizations and outright untruths. Whether or not you'll admit it is up to you, not anyone else. 



> on wrestling forum there are bunch of guys who thing batista or cena would beat any mma fighter, including fedor, what do you think about that?


 I think you may be their equivalent on the MMA forum.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

RinguMaster said:


> pro wrestling sucks :thumbsdown:


dam rite.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

lol funny vids


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

RinguMaster said:


> ok guys, tell me one positive thing about wrestling, one thing why should grown men care to watch wrestling, and i will admit i was wrong.
> 
> on wrestling forum there are bunch of guys who thing batista or cena would beat any mma fighter, including fedor, what do you think about that?


Somebody with a Van Damme avy should be careful what they say about grown men wearing tights and/or having fake fights.:confused03: Or did you really think he was fighting for that girl against that kickboxing champion that one time?:confused02:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Alot of good mma fighters have been in pro wrestling and alot of pro wrestlers have contributed to mma. The ufc contributed alot off of Shamrock's popularity after his run with the wwf and there are too many to list in Japan. 

Is El Solar the dude that use to corner Fujita? 

YouTube - Antonio Inoki vs Renzo Gracie


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> Are you kidding? What people do before they start fighting MMA has A LOT of relevance.
> 
> If you are a pro wrestler, you body will probably be banged up, there is a good chance you will be on roids, you will have on-going injuries and you should probably have a decent wrestling base. This can be considered negative relevance.
> 
> ...


You are misunderstanding me. Of course your past experiences make a difference. What I am saying is that the whole attitude of 'Hes a pro wrestler, therefore he can't fight.' is retarded. Just because someone pro-wreslted, was a fireman, a cop, a math teacher, does not mean anything if they decide to turn to MMA. Whether they are injured, on roids etc are separate(sp?) issues.

I am simply talking about people who have participated in Pro-wrestling in the past, not specific people with injuries or people on steroids.


----------



## Natural Ice (Jul 23, 2007)

RinguMaster said:


> ok guys, tell me one positive thing about wrestling, one thing why should grown men care to watch wrestling, and i will admit i was wrong.
> 
> on wrestling forum there are bunch of guys who thing batista or cena would beat any mma fighter, including fedor, what do you think about that?


I could tell you plenty of great things about pro wrestling but you're going to shoot it all down anyway so why bother? Instead I'll say that some people, including myself, enjoy pro wrestling maybe for the fact that they want to see some comedy (whether it be legit or so over the top bad), they want to be entertained (whether it be a good match or promo), or they just want to see two men beat the hell out of each other with barbed wire bats. It's just all about preference.

WrestlingForum is filled with a lot of idiots. I've been a member there since 05 and we've seen morons on that forum come and go but they always out number the smart ones. The people who believe Cena or Batista could beat Fedor are part of that idiot group. Batista would likely step into the ring with Fedor and tear something again while Cena throws sloppy wrestling punches that would get him eaten alive in MMA. Please do not judge all wrestling fans from what you see on that forum.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> Is El Solar the dude that use to corner Fujita?


I believe that's Kendo Ka-Shin (Ishizawa), who, oddly enough, has a win over Ryan Gracie. However, that's more due to Ryan's idiocy.


----------



## RinguMaster (Apr 9, 2007)

IcemanCometh said:


> Somebody with a Van Damme avy should be careful what they say about grown men wearing tights and/or having fake fights.:confused03: Or did you really think he was fighting for that girl against that kickboxing champion that one time?:confused02:


so if i like movies i can't like mma in the same time? wrestling is a circus, those guys cant fight and they definitely can't act, and they call themself athletes? and for your information van damme was european champion in kickboxing, so i think he's got more fighting experiance then most of the todays wrestlers.

and for your information, my avatar is a joke, nothing more


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Someone find that video of the charity match where crocop HKs then punches a clearly unconcious pro wrestler!


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

RinguMaster said:


> so if i like movies i can't like mma in the same time?


Replace movies with pro wrestling and explain the difference.


> wrestling is a circus,


That is your opinion.


> those guys cant fight and they definitely can't act, and they call themself athletes?


I beg to differ Ken Shamrock could and did, so The Gracie Hunter. As far as being athletes what is an athlete exactly? Is someone who does ballet less athletic than a boxer? Or football player? Furthermore, why don't you go and try and do what pro wrestlers do for five minutes, go to a local indy gym if you got one near you and try it for five minutes, doesn't sound like much but believe me you'll feel it. 


> and for your information van damme was european champion in kickboxing, so i think he's got more fighting experiance then most of the todays wrestlers.


Maybe, but we'll never know because Steve Blackman and Van Damme will never get in a ring. I could list off the great amatuer wrestlers like Angle, and Lesnar that had great runs in fake wrestling but what is the point, its entertainment. My orginial point was you like Van Damme and have him in your avy but do his movies look like anything _real_? Of course not, does that make you like him or his movies less?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Cro Cop killing pro wrestlers.

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...eo/xeaiz_mirko-crocop-vs-yuji-nagata-k1_sport

Mirko vs Nagata. I have to respect Yuji, though, dude fought 2 of the best HW's ever (Fedor & Cro Cop). I mean, he got his ass whooped, but I still respect him for facing them and taking a beating.

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...o/x1yk4c_cro-cop-vs-dos-caras-jr-2003_extreme

Mirko kicking Dos Caras Jr.'s head off.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I think the Japanese were much more daring and adventurous and DEFINATELY not affraid to get their asses kicked. I really dont see Edge or Cena EVER doin MMA.

And remember, No Disrespect to Americans, I hate all the patriotic flaming.


----------



## Natural Ice (Jul 23, 2007)

plazzman said:


> I think the Japanese were much more daring and adventurous and DEFINATELY not affraid to get their asses kicked. I really dont see Edge or Cena EVER doin MMA.
> 
> And remember, No Disrespect to Americans, I hate all the patriotic flaming.


No doubt. I mean if you watch Japan wrestling compared to American wrestling it's much different. In Japan they're a lot more stiff with each other and it looks a lot more real. In American, things are a lot more protected. Guys like Cena and Edge are even more protected considering they're top draws. Only a handful of American wrestlers are stiff with each other when compared to Japanese wrestlers where almost everyone is stiff.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Cool, never saw those videos before, didn't even know Bam Bam and Dr. Death tried mma. 

It's kind of funny how the Japanese fans like to see mma guys against pro wrestlers, what's even funnier is that they can get pro wrestlers to agree to fight the mma guys.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

RinguMaster said:


> so if i like movies i can't like mma in the same time? wrestling is a circus, those guys cant fight and they definitely can't act, and they call themself athletes?


Yes. Movies and wrestling are both chereographed entertainment. They are exactly the same.

You don't have to be competing to be an athlete. What about TKD and WuShu demonstrations?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Video Fedor vs Yuji Nagata - fedor, emelianenko, yugi, nagat, ufc - Dailymotion Share Your Videos

Nagata is one tough motherfucker.

Anyone else think it looked like Fedor was going for a half boston crab for a moment?


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

RinguMaster said:


> pro wrestling sucks :thumbsdown:


I am in agreement


----------



## The Elemental Warrio (Jul 8, 2006)

I know this is kinda late but I needed to say my opinion about this.

I don't know why some people have to be so negative about pro wrestling, I mean its like watching a movie.

Pro wrestling especially Japanese is one of the major contributions to the evolution of MMA, i mean shoot wrestling feds like UWFi were to the closest to being an MMA fed at the time. Shamrock was originally a pro wrestler since 1988. Sakuraba considers himself a catch wrestler and proved it can be effective in MMA fights. Then again pro wrestling in Japan look more stiff and legit when compared to WWE's soup opera shows.

And RinguMaster, stop being a hater, it's overrated.:thumbsdown:


----------



## sfitzen (Aug 17, 2007)

IcemanCometh said:


> Somebody with a Van Damme avy should be careful what they say about grown men wearing tights and/or having fake fights.:confused03: Or did you really think he was fighting for that girl against that kickboxing champion that one time?:confused02:


Hold on hold on... Van Damme really can't throw down?! THOSE MOVIES WERE STAGED!? My entire life just crumpled around me, I feel empty...violated. I loved Bloodsport...


----------



## sfitzen (Aug 17, 2007)

I can name one positive thing about pro wrestling.. The ring girls are usually pretty hot, and the way they prance about most of the time can be extremely entertaining.


----------



## The Elemental Warrio (Jul 8, 2006)

Here's another positive point of wrestling, *Karl Gotch* (R.I.P). Many MMA fans think highly of him and consider him to be influential to the evolution of MMA since he trained the guys who founded UWF, UWFi, Rings, Pancrase and SHOOTO that helped in the evolution of MMA.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> I don't know why some people have to be so negative about pro wrestling, I mean its like watching a movie.


Yes, a movie involving oiled up, muscular, half-naked guys rolling around together, and play fighting. Quite a bit of difference between that and the Godfather.


----------



## The Elemental Warrio (Jul 8, 2006)

Damone said:


> Yes, a movie involving oiled up, muscular, half-naked guys rolling around together, and play fighting. Quite a bit of difference between that and the Godfather.


But not very different from an old school chop sockey Kung Fu movie minus the muscular appearance.


----------



## sfitzen (Aug 17, 2007)

The Elemental Warrio said:


> But not very different from an old school chop sockey Kung Fu movie minus the muscular appearance.


and the asians


----------



## The Elemental Warrio (Jul 8, 2006)

sfitzen said:


> and the asians


Actually when I think of pro wrestling, I include Japanese strong style feds like NJPW that I enjoy more than the current "soup opera" crap of WWE.


----------



## RinguMaster (Apr 9, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Yes. Movies and wrestling are both chereographed entertainment. They are exactly the same.


so you wanna say movies like goodfellas, godfather etc. are equal to wrestling? 

you can't compare movies with wrestling, movies are art, wrestling is more like gay circus for ********

btw. my avatar is a joke


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

When people think professional wrestling, they only think of the WWE, the soap opera show. Many people that don't know or watch pro wrestling don't realize how many talented athletes are currently in the sport. They just think of the roided up, steroid abusing roster of wrestlers in the WWE, and to a lesser extent, TNA. 

Whether or not it's entertainment, it takes a lot of talent and skill to be a good professional wrestler. Like others have said, just watch how seriously the Japanese take pro wrestling. They treat their jobs as a competitive sport, just like mixed martial artists do. Can't hate on 'em for doing the job they love, even if they are oiled up and play fighting with other grown men.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

You can love hate despise or adore professional wrestling but you are not going to deny that these athletes take alot more risks than any MMA'ist ever will.

Besides, whats wrong with liking the feeling of electricity from guys like Hulk Hogan, The Rock, Triple H Mick Foley. Foley got thrown off the top of a goddamn cage 20 feet high, dislocated his shoulder and was KO'd for too long, probably concussed. Got up, climbed to the top again, got his ass whooped, chokeslammed through the top to the ring, a chair hitting him under the chin, knocking his tooth threw his nose. Refusing a stretcher I might add.

Now, this was all planned we know that, but we didn't know that prior to the event. We didn't know Shane McMachon was going to fall off the titan-tron onto some goddamn speakers, we didn't know Brock Lesnar was going to botch a Shooting-Star press, shit, I didnt even know 250LBS men could do that in the first place.

little things like this, the anticipation of the live event are great to wonder about. It makes it entertaining, like your reality shows and scary movies.

Or how about Hogan vs Michaels at Summerslam, after Michaels beat his ass for the enitire match, Hogan makes his signature comeback and starts 'hulking up', takes one more right hand, looks right at Shawns eyes and points, and behind him are 20,000 people, at the same time, screaming; YOU!!

Thats pure electricty. Anyone thats ever been to a live show would agree that it is hard not to be into it, no matter how fake it is.

Or how about Austin Vs McMahon in the ladder match for the companies ownership rights, the story went that Austin obtained the rights to the company through Vinces wife and daughter, and had 50% control of the company, meanwile Shane and Vince each had 25%. Making the match-up for all the marbles. They squared off under certain stipulations, noone may come to the aid of McMahon or they'd be fired.

Simple, they're not going to make this badass Texan lose to a wuss like McMahon, its just not going to happen.

So with the PPV a few days away your wondering what is going to happen. Is Austin going to own the company 100%? Is McMahon going to win? Howso? Its a ladder match.

Austin is whooping his ass all the way through and gets to the top ready to grab the shit, then the cable starts moving around and he can't grab it. So whats happening, you dont understand it but has something to do with McMahon. Noone came to the aid of Vince where they could be seen. Vince had found a loophole and exploited it for the victory after dumping Austins ass off the ladder.

Man, I don't understand why people have this grudge against Professional Wrestling, its fun to watch. Well it was, back in the late 90's it was at its peak. Now a days I think its disgusting but cmon, its not soo bad is it?


----------



## sfitzen (Aug 17, 2007)

The Elemental Warrio said:


> Actually when I think of pro wrestling, I include Japanese strong style feds like NJPW that I enjoy more than the current "soup opera" crap of WWE.


Ooh, ok, then there are plenty of Asians.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd say that pro-wrestling is like that one horror b-movie you had rented in the past, but don't really admit to renting it. It appeals to people, sure, but bad acting can only get you so far. For every Rock, there are a thousand Petey Williams'. I don't like watching stuff like American Dragon vs Roderick Strong, because quite frankly, I have MMA if I wanted to watch 2 guys fighting, and hell, MMA is at least real.

Pro-wrestling is ridiculous. I don't care what anyone says, pro-wrestling is ridiculous, and that's fine; I like watching pro-wrestling for the campy fun. It starts to become annoying when that campy fun tries to crawl into MMA. I don't like MMA to mix with my pro-wrestling, and I don't pro-wrestling to mix with my MMA. However, if it involves Ken Shamrock acting in an over-the-top manner, then I'm all for it.


----------



## sfitzen (Aug 17, 2007)

I couldn't think up a witty comparison to make with the two. Damn. I really liked wrestling back when China was still Triple H's ring girl. When she left and the events following it kinda declined in my opinion.


----------



## sfitzen (Aug 17, 2007)

or was it Chyna? w/e


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah I don't want Wrestling trying to take some of the spot light away from MMA, they have their loyal fans and soo does MMA. 

It does get alittle annoying to hear all these guys trying to make the transition into MMA but I guess it was bound to happen sometime.


----------



## The Elemental Warrio (Jul 8, 2006)

Of course there's no comparison between wrestling and MMA, they are 2 different things. I just think people should at least try to respect its contribution to the evolution of MMA especially the Japanese side, you don't even have to like it to give it some credit for MMA. People really take catch wrestling lightly, which is silly. Ken Shamrock is a catch wrestler isn't he, so was Severn, Sakuraba, Fujita.

@RingMaster: Wrestling are like movies, well more like Martial Art movies but now most of it (WWE and TNA) are like really bad soup operas with fights in them.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> You can love hate despise or adore professional wrestling but you are not going to deny that these athletes take alot more risks than any MMA'ist ever will.
> 
> Besides, whats wrong with liking the feeling of electricity from guys like Hulk Hogan, The Rock, Triple H Mick Foley. Foley got thrown off the top of a goddamn cage 20 feet high, dislocated his shoulder and was KO'd for too long, probably concussed. Got up, climbed to the top again, got his ass whooped, chokeslammed through the top to the ring, a chair hitting him under the chin, knocking his tooth threw his nose. Refusing a stretcher I might add.
> 
> ...


Yeah, my eight year old cousin said the same thing.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

to each his own. some people enjoy wrestling, some people enjoy mma, some people ejoy both, some enjoy none. let bigons be bigons


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> Besides, whats wrong with liking the feeling of electricity from guys like Hulk Hogan, The Rock, Triple H Mick Foley. Foley got thrown off the top of a goddamn cage 20 feet high, dislocated his shoulder and was KO'd for too long, probably concussed. Got up, climbed to the top again, got his ass whooped, chokeslammed through the top to the ring, a chair hitting him under the chin, knocking his tooth threw his nose. Refusing a stretcher I might add.


Actually, this second bump through the cage was unplanned. The cage just broke, which makes it all the more amazing. Best match of the best period of wrestling.


----------



## The Elemental Warrio (Jul 8, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Actually, this second bump through the cage was unplanned. The cage just broke, which makes it all the more amazing. Best match of the best period of wrestling.


Yeah, the Attitude Era was American Pro Wrestling at its peak. Still, I prefer Japanese Strong Style though.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

My jury's out on Lesnar until at least another fight or two. Other than him, there is one former pro wrestler with some real potential, and that's Daniel Puder. You know, the guy who put a sub on Angle on TV. The kid's got some skills. He hasn't really been tested by a high-level opponent yet, though.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Brock's already being crowned as the guy who is going to defeat Fedor. I sort of find that a little ridiculous. I mean, Lesnar should be solid, but it's way too early to say he'll defeat Fedor. Hell, it's too early to say he'll defeat Bob Sapp.

Brock Lesnar is like a HW Cung Le. Not in terms of style, but in terms of odd fans.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

On the plus side, Brock has potential to be the Mark Kerr of his generation. 
On the minus side, he has potential to be the Mark Kerr of his generation.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Good point.

Fedor can be the Igor Vovchanchyn to Brock's Mark Kerr.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

vandalian said:


> My jury's out on Lesnar until at least another fight or two. Other than him, there is one former pro wrestler with some real potential, and that's Daniel Puder. You know, the guy who put a sub on Angle on TV. The kid's got some skills. He hasn't really been tested by a high-level opponent yet, though.


Yeah but he came from MMA into pro wrestling so does he really count?



vandalian said:


> On the plus side, Brock has potential to be the Mark Kerr of his generation.
> On the minus side, he has potential to be the Mark Kerr of his generation.


That so totally rocks dude....repped for sure.


----------



## The Elemental Warrio (Jul 8, 2006)

You know ever since the whole Brock going MMA news came out, I kept a neutral ground. I knew he has a legit amatuer background but I kept saying to myself "I'll wait and see if he has what it takes" even after he won his MMA debut bout, I'm still waiting to see what he does in his upcoming fights before I make up my mind about him.


----------



## keylocke (Jun 18, 2007)

sfitzen said:


> Hold on hold on... Van Damme really can't throw down?! THOSE MOVIES WERE STAGED!? My entire life just crumpled around me, I feel empty...violated. I loved Bloodsport...


Actually Jean-Claude Van Damme had 13-1 full contact karate win record, 12 by knockout, almost all in the first round, with his only loss being avenged by KO after which he retired. He was world full contact karate middleweight champion, before he retired to go into movies.

Van Damme was never a kickboxing champion as I've heard so many times.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

IcemanCometh said:


> Yeah but he came from MMA into pro wrestling so does he really count?


That's true. He did train MMA first. 
In the long run, while he might not make the same money, it was probably a blessing in disguise when WWE released him. He'll likely enjoy a better quality of life than the lifers in pro wrestling.
Aside from Puder, there are a few guys who could probably transfer certain skills to MMA. Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Haas, both standout collegiate wrestlers, come to mind. So does Elijah Burke, who at least least some success as an amateur boxer before his WWE debut (however, I don't buy WWE's claim that he was 103-1 with 102 knockouts. They also used to claim Puder fought in UFC, after all).
I've heard it mentioned many times that William Regal was involved several toughman or NHB fights or whatever when he was younger. But I don't know any more than that.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Haas, both standout collegiate wrestlers, come to mind. So does Elijah Burke, who at least least some success as an amateur boxer before his WWE debut (however, I don't buy WWE's claim that he was 103-1 with 102 knockouts. They also used to claim Puder fought in UFC, after all).
> I've heard it mentioned many times that William Regal was involved several toughman or NHB fights or whatever when he was younger. But I don't know any more than that.


As for Regal, I have yet to read his autobiography, but from what I understand he trained catch wrestling in Black Pool, Englan. He was 15-16 when he started and would get the snot kicked out of him on a daily basis, in a carnival type setting; much like pro wrestling started out as here in the US. He says he would go afterwards and puke up blood. He has the wrestling like Barnett to be a force for sure, but his body has taken a ton of abuse from wrestling, and drug abuse. He is only like 36 but looks like he is 46. As for WGTT that could be great but I think they like the limelight and pay in WWE too much.


----------



## keylocke (Jun 18, 2007)

I think Kurt Angle would have made the perfect MMA guy in the late 90s. I think he could have won titles too back then, but not now. I am sure he would look good against your average MMA fighter, but wouldn't stand a chance against top 5 guys.


----------



## The Elemental Warrio (Jul 8, 2006)

I agree with people who say that Shamrock's WWF years really slowed him down. Despite not being legit like MMA, you still got the long traveling, reharsing the matches, working your butt off to get the crowd excited...etc. All that can give you a lot of scars like injury, exhaustion...etc plus especially if you're an MMA fighter like Shamrock you'll eventually have *real* fight while doing your pro wrestling time.

Heck, if there's any MMA fighter I believe may still be able fight well in an MMA fight after all these years of wrestling, it would be *Minoru Suzuki*, that guy has a lot of fight in him to last even to World War 3 thumb02: HEHE!).


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I have wanted to see Steve Williams vs. The Red Scorpian. Damn, Alexey use to be the shit. What happened? 

You see pro wrestlers do bad because they go in there thinking they're as tough as nails not realizing how tough MMA is. A bit like the members on this forum who think they are going to be UFC champions one day. Then they get hit and everything changes. The ones that do well are often the ones that are trained by legit people.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

RinguMaster said:


> no offense taken, it's just a fact, they are all roid freaks


its not a fact..
I could just as easily say the same about mixed martial arts even though im not so stupid as you were. UFC's lightweight champions and number 1 contender, thats doesn't look to good does it?? Also MMA's biggest legend in Royce Gracie. Theres quite a few people in MMA done Steroids but im not going to say they are all roid freaks.

And you can't say pro wrestling sucks, because there are a bunch of people that watch it.. More than MMA probably, you can say "i think pro wrestling sucks"


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Shamrock, to his credit, made an excellent transition from MMA to pro-wrestling. He had some great matches with the likes of The Rock, HHH, and Owen Hart. Even the Dungeon match kicked all kinds of ass. 

Of course, most of his in-ring repetoire involved mixed martial arts-esque moves. But what surprised me was that he was able to pull off hurricanranas and jumping back heel kicks. Oh, and the patented belly to belly suplex. ply.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

LOL....At the guy fighting with the mask on...


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> its not a fact..
> I could just as easily say the same about mixed martial arts even though im not so stupid as you were. UFC's lightweight champions and number 1 contender, thats doesn't look to good does it?? Also MMA's biggest legend in Royce Gracie. Theres quite a few people in MMA done Steroids but im not going to say they are all roid freaks.
> 
> And you can't say pro wrestling sucks, because there are a bunch of people that watch it.. More than MMA probably, you can say "i think pro wrestling sucks"


Show me the test criteria for "Pro Wrestling", I doubt they even do testing and if they do it's probably like in the NFL where the players KNOW when they are being tested and can plan their "cycles" around the upcomming test.

MMA even does out of competition testing.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> Show me the test criteria for "Pro Wrestling", I doubt they even do testing and if they do it's probably like in the NFL where the players KNOW when they are being tested and can plan their "cycles" around the upcomming test.


 Here's WWE's (by far the largest wrestling organization) testing policy:
http://corporate.wwe.com/documents/TalentWellnessProgramOutline2-27-06CORPweb.pdf




> MMA even does out of competition testing.


 I wasn't aware of this. Could you share an example?


----------



## The Elemental Warrio (Jul 8, 2006)

TheJame said:


> *Shamrock, to his credit, made an excellent transition from MMA to pro-wrestling*. He had some great matches with the likes of The Rock, HHH, and Owen Hart. Even the Dungeon match kicked all kinds of ass.
> 
> Of course, most of his in-ring repetoire involved mixed martial arts-esque moves. But what surprised me was that he was able to pull off hurricanranas and jumping back heel kicks. Oh, and the patented belly to belly suplex. ply.


That's because he was originally a pro wrestler since 1988, then made the transition to shoot wrestling when he hit Japan then made the transition to MMA. His WWF days was like his return to the pro wrestling days.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

The Elemental Warrio said:


> That's because he was originally a pro wrestler since 1988, then made the transition to shoot wrestling when he hit Japan then made the transition to MMA. His WWF days was like his return to the pro wrestling days.


Just once I would have loved to see him end a fight with the Ankle Lock, all the while screaming his head off like he used to do in WWE.


----------



## pankration (Jan 24, 2007)

I find it surprising that some members seem to be offended by pro-wrestling. It's entertainment, not reality. Unquestionably, most are great athletes (and some, stupidly, chemically-enhanced)but to compare them to MMA fighters is ridiculous. Those wrestlers dumb enough to enter the ring are forgetting that the carefully rehearsed and scripted world of the pro wrestling world doesn't exist in the MMA. This is why some of us are shaking our heads when we see these men risk their lives and reputations in a forum they have no business being in. But if these guys are that stupid it's no reason for us to respond so strongly; they'll go back to the circus as soon as they can.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> Just once I would have loved to see him end a fight with the Ankle Lock, all the while screaming his head off like he used to do in WWE.


Then he can yell "GET OUTTA MY WAY!" all while suplexing some ref's. Dana, of course, would run-in and steel chair Shamrock, causing the crowd to explode in cheers. For once, Dana White has turned face, and it took the help of the ultimate heel, Ken Shamrock, to do it.

Steve Blackman will be written into the storyline as Ken Shamrock's limo driver, complete with some top hat, evil moustache, and catchy, yet evil music.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Oh yeah, who can forget the Lethal Weapon! He was sooooo "lethal" he always started getting his ass beat and had to pull out a kendo stick to whallop his opponent.

They should write Butterbean in there somewhere, too. Blackman will break his evil stick over Bean's massive head, but it would have no effect. Blackman would inevitably fall victim to the 400-Pound Smothering Keylock.

Oh, and if it's WWE, Butterbean needs to have some sort of bizarre sexual habit, like he can't help himself from dry-humping the ladies against their will. But they don't mind, because he's just so darn loveable.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Damone, you'd fit in perfectly with the current script writers in the WWE.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

I hope Kurt Angle doesn't REALLY try to turn to MMA. He'll lose what ever credibility he has left...


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Kurt was an amazing amature.....you just don't forget how to wrestle. Granted, anyone with experience and a bit of skill would whoop him, but that doesn't mean he can't still try it.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> MMA even does out of competition testing.


No they don't.


----------

